# Invalid CHS 0 sector

## cyberblitz

Ok, here we go....

Every time I boot up, i get several messages telling me I have an invalid CHS 0 sector.. I even got these during the partition stage of installation. The funny thing is, i'm still able to boot into the Linux environment. The installaion brought no more of these errors, and now they only occur at boot-up, then it continues to the environment... I'm not sure whats going on, or how to stop it.. I think the CHS 0 of the HDD is the boot sector, but it still boots up...

I've tried searcing the forms and Google, but not much out there.. Any one got any suggestions..

Oh, i'm a complete newbie to Linux by the way...

----------

## krinn

i suppose it's real old hardware, because CHS isn't used for hdd for years, so you have an old hdd or your bios is configure to run the hdd in chs mode instead of lba.

If it's not that, i don't see the point for linux to speak about a CHS value.

Please check your drive is set on auto or lba in bios, except if the drive is a really old one that must use chs.

----------

